# IDLE (from any python package) crashes at start with floating point exception 8



## adihodos (Jan 12, 2011)

Every time I try to launch idle it dies with this error: 
	
	



```
Floating point exception: 8 (core dumped)
```

I've tried reinstalling python27 from ports, 3 times with 3 different compilers (base gcc, gcc45, gcc46), but I get the same error. I've also tried to examine the core dump, but GDB says the core file is in unrecognized format. Anyone has any ideas on this ?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 12, 2011)

When building python did you enable FPECTL? If so, disable it.


----------



## adihodos (Jan 12, 2011)

Further investigation of similar crashes in gnome-appearance-properties revealed the source of the problem to be the freetype2 library (a patched version that I'm using, to enable ClearType like  font rendering). This thread can be closed now.


----------

